# Hello all



## KoreyA

Hello I am Korey,pregnant for the first time with twins.I am into my 3 month into my pregnancy.It was a dream come true for my husband and I,we have always talked have kids together.It was a shocker when finding out we were having twins.It was on my 39th birthday,we found out I am pregnant and say this was the best birthday present I received in my life.So far things are going well with the pregnancy and my husband has been a great help.My husband and I were very excited hearing this,married for 6 years and it was a two year try well worth it.Luckily my older brother has been giving me advice on twins,he has twin boys whom are 16 years old now.Said I will have a handful is one of them.


----------



## bdb84

:wave: Congratulations on your twins!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations on twins! :baby::baby:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Korey

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Regin7

Congrats with your twins! You must be in the 2nd trimester by now. How are you feeling? What are the symptoms special? i was also counting on both of my beautiful embies when passing fresh ivf shot. Unfortunately they both failed..We got our only boy through donor egg ivf. Currently we're going the same route for a sibling. Wishing you the rest of mons smooth and healthy for three of you. Take care!


----------



## MissWaiting

congratulations I am a twin I have a twin sister. my mum says the worse thing for her was potty training hahaha


----------

